# Suburban Shocks



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

One of my rear shocks on my 2004 Suburban 1500 is leaking. Time for new shocks.

As of right now I think I'm only going to replace the rear shocks.

Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Pulling a 25RSS. Not looking to go to adjustable air shocks or anything like that. Just looking for a good standard shock.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I have put Bilsteins on my last 2 trucks with great results.

Jim


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

No info for you but I will be watching this closely as I am looking to replace my rear shocks within the year.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> I have put Bilsteins on my last 2 trucks with great results.
> 
> Jim


Jim,

Thanks for the reply. I looked at these on line and they look great to me. Just a couple of questions if you don't mind.

1) I don't expect you have any idea of what they are talking about but just in case you do, they have a note against the shock for my Suburban that says "*In order to maintain standard ride height and load characteristics, Bilstein spring part #199020 should be utilized. This will not replace electronic dampers"*. I don't have anything special on my vehicle. It's just stock. Do you know anything about of what they speak?

2) Did you change them yourself and if you did is there anything special that that I would need to know? I crawled up under there and it don't look too hard to me short of the normal rusty hardware issues. However, I have never done shocks before. These are not struts

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that some Burbs come with automatic leveling systems, like electronic airbag setups. If you don't have that than it probably doesn't apply.

I do all of my own work. They are pretty straight forward. Bolt at the top and bottom. They are under a little pressure, but no where near what a strut is. No need for spring compressors, etc. Just take the old one off and put the new one on.

Just to be safe I would confirm that with Bilstein when ordering. I got mine froim my local 4x4 shop. They matched an internet price of $75ea and that is pretty much the average price for stock or up to 2" over stock height. That is the silver 5100's, I think the yellow HD's are a little less.

Hope it helped, let me know if you need anything else.

Jim

On edit: Should have checked first. That part # is for the COIL SPRING on burbs with leveling systems. Thry this part # F$-BE5-E380-HO

Here is the link and a good price:

Shock Warehouse

Jim


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

When I had to replace my compressor, I went with www.arnottindustries.com when the shocks go, I'll be getting them from the same place. Great reviews on them across many GMC/Chevy forums.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I replaced my rear shocks on my '09 F150 with heavy duty Bilsteins just last week. Took all of 10 minutes per side. Got them online at shockwarehouse.com and thought the price and service were good. Made a nice difference! But then the new load range 'E' BFG KOs may have helped a bit too.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to go with the Bilstein's.

BTW, I emailed them and they said I did not need that spring part and that the shock I was looking at was the shock for my Suburban. They also said I should replace all four but that's only because according to their findings the stock shocks are only good for about 30K. I think I'm only going to do the two right now.

For what it is worth the best price I found was on Amazon. 51.85 each and free shipping.

Thanks again to all of you.

Bill


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> When I had to replace my compressor, I went with www.arnottindustries.com when the shocks go, I'll be getting them from the same place. Great reviews on them across many GMC/Chevy forums.


FYI, I checked this out and they were selling the Bilstine's also but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> I have put Bilsteins on my last 2 trucks with great results.
> 
> Jim


I just installed Bilsteins on the wifes Aspen and the ride quality tightened up dramaticly.I am very happy with the results.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> One of my rear shocks on my 2004 Suburban 1500 is leaking. Time for new shocks.
> 
> As of right now I think I'm only going to replace the rear shocks.
> 
> ...


 I got Bilstiens for my truck and they are without doubt better when you have some weight on the back like a camper. I did find that the small ripples when empty were a little harsher than before but that changed for the better when I changed the tires from 245x70x16 to 265 70 x16 which have a slightwly taller wall.

Go with all 4 if you have them for about $50 it not worth it and these are a lifetime fit. Vastly superior to the stock.

good luck


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bilsteins. Made the change on my 2500 hd duramax at about 1,000 miles, even then the difference over the new factory shocks was assounding. Ride control was vastly improved as was ride comfort. Now at 80K miles they are as good as new. had the same experience on my mercedes with Bilsteins.


----------

